# How much to feed



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

I have an 11 week old chi puppy who weighs 3lbs. I am currently feeding him Acana but am not sure how much to feed him. His stools are normal and formed but he has increased to about 6 times a day as opposed to 2 or 3 on the puppy chow the breeder had him on. 
He is getting a bit chubby but I want to make sure he eats enough as he's still a baby.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Which Acana are you feeding? There should be guidelines on the back of the bag, but there are also charts on their website if you don't have the bag anymore: Our Products | Acana

When he gets older you can use this site: Dog Food Calculator
But it is not to be used on growing puppies as their needs are not the same as an adult. 

When I switched my Venus to better food she pooped more for a while too while her body adjusted to the change


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Just keep an eye on the puppies weight. If he seems to be gaining, take a little away, if he's loosing weight add a bit more. Ive never found the feeding guidelines to be accurate. Every dog is different. Just keep an eye on his condition and adjust from there.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

My dog is about 4.5-5lbs and I feed him 1oz twice a day. I believe that's less than the bag recommends, but it's the perfect amount for him. He poops about twice a day, too. It seems like when dogs are pooping a lot, it's too much food, but your dog could just still be adjusting.


----------

